# Toro support rotor on model 38175



## KEV45ACP (Sep 17, 2014)

I just replaced the rubber paddles on my toro model #38175 snowblower. The two support brackets in the middle bolt together and ride on the rotor shaft. The new paddles are thicker than the old ones so when you tighten the bolts there is a gap between the bracket and the rotor shaft. Can i run the blower with this gap?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KEV45ACP said:


> I just replaced the rubber paddles on my toro model #38175 snowblower. The two support brackets in the middle bolt together and ride on the rotor shaft. The new paddles are thicker than the old ones so when you tighten the bolts there is a gap between the bracket and the rotor shaft. Can i run the blower with this gap?


 post some pic's so I can see what is going on. other wise OLD DOC DETROIT can answer that if he ever shows up.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro 38175 = powerlite, how about just using longer bolts


----------

